# (Sorry) voor de tijdverspilling



## killerbees

Context: Ik stuurde een e-mail naar de Public Relations Manager van een architectuurbureau waarin ik om architectonische tekeningen vroeg. Hij heeft me (ongelofelijk) snel geantwoord maar zijn bureau verstrekt helaas geen tekeningen aan derden. In de volgende e-mail heb ik geschreven: "Echt bedankt en *sorry voor de tijdverspilling*." 

Klinkt dat vreemd in je oren? Heb je een beter voorstel?


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Killerbees

Ik denk dat *"Dankjewel voor de moeite" *hier beter past.
Of misschien *"Echt bedankt en sorry voor het storen".*

PS. Een *"architectonische tekening" *is juist maar naar mijn mening een beetje hoogdravend voor alledaags gebruik. Gewoon tekeningen is voldoende dacht ik.

Groeten Herman


----------



## Grytolle

Dank u/je wel <- moet liever uiteen

sorry voor <- mijn excuses voor (of ben ik een beetje hypercorrect hier in het Engelse leenwoorden vermijden?)


----------



## killerbees

NewtonCircus said:


> PS. Een *"architectonische tekening" *is juist maar naar mijn mening een beetje hoogdravend voor alledaags gebruik. Gewoon tekeningen is voldoende dacht ik.



Hoogdravend of niet was het met wijsheid achteraf niet nodig. Ik vermoed dat een architectuurbureau weinig verzoeken om aquarel schilderijen krijgt.

Dank jullie wel voor de moeite


----------



## NewtonCircus

I am once again impressed with your effort to learn Dutch. After all the language is not exactly a world language.

Kleine correcties.

-Ik vermoed dat een architectuurbureau weinig verzoeken *voor* *aquarellen *krijgt.

"Voor" wordt gebruikt voor voorwerpen.  
"Om" wordt gebruikt voor handelingen.

...indien ik het bij het rechte eind heb. Experten kunnen misschien ook iets toevoegen. 

*-"Hoogdravend of niet was het met wijsheid achteraf niet nodig"*. Ik denk dat je wil zeggen: Hoogdravend of niet, achteraf gezien was dit (woord) niet echt nodig.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Peterdg

NewtonCircus said:


> I am once again impressed with your effort to learn Dutch. After all the language is not exactly a world language.
> 
> Kleine correcties.
> 
> -Ik vermoed dat een architectuurbureau weinig verzoeken *voor* *aquarellen *krijgt.
> 
> "Voor" wordt gebruikt voor voorwerpen.
> "Om" wordt gebruikt voor handelingen.
> 
> ...indien ik het bij het rechte eind heb. Experten kunnen misschien ook iets toevoegen.


  Nooit van gehoord. Een voorbeeld in van Dale: "verzoeken om geld".


----------



## NewtonCircus

Peterdg said:


> Nooit van gehoord. Een voorbeeld in van Dale: "verzoeken om geld".


 
Dan heb ik het waarschijnlijk bij het verkeerde eind en moet ik eerlijk toegeven dat ik het verschil tussen "verzoeken voor" en "verzoeken om" niet echt ken, indien er al een verschil is. Ik heb een beetje gezocht op het internet maar helemaal niets gevonden. 

Groeten Herman


----------



## NewtonCircus

Aansluitend hieraan.

Voorbeeld a:
-Een verzoek *voor* het uitbreiden van...
-Een verzoek *om *het uitbreiden van...
Voorbeeld b:
-een verzoek *voor* meer of minder werken...
-een verzoek *om* meer of minder werken...

De laatste zinnen klinken een beetje vreemd in de oren voor mij. Is dit zo of ben ik enkel in mijn "midlife" crisis?

Groeten Herman.


----------



## Hitchhiker

Nearly 20 years ago I had a Dutch teacher that said, the only use of the English word "sorry" in the Dutch language was to get by somebody standing in the way. It may have broader usage these days or it's may have been just a very general explanation to avoid confusion.


----------



## Joannes

Hitchhiker said:


> Nearly 20 years ago I had a Dutch teacher that said, the only use of the English word "sorry" in the Dutch language was to get by somebody standing in the way. It may have broader usage these days or it's may have been just a very general explanation to avoid confusion.


That's strange, because I think that would be a situation in which I would rather opt for *pardon* or *excuseer*, *sorry* being more likely to be reserved when I am actually sorry about something, and not just being polite.


----------



## Grytolle

't spijt mij echt!, zou ik zeggen als ik echt wel sorry was


----------



## Hitchhiker

Joannes said:


> That's strange, because I think that would be a situation in which I would rather opt for *pardon* or *excuseer*, *sorry* being more likely to be reserved when I am actually sorry about something, and not just being polite.



I think pardon and excuseer to pass somebody might be more common in Belgium. I knew at the time the teacher told the class this that it wasn't a hard rule but I think the teacher was trying keep the class from using "sorry" when it really shouldn't be used. This Dutch teacher was from the Netherlands but had been America for a long time.


----------

